# Pandora hearts?



## Sferr (Aug 11, 2009)

*Pandora hearts*

*PANDORA HEARTS*
                                      A manga by Mochizuki Jun



Oz Bezarius, heir to one of the duke houses, has just turned fifteen. His life is rich and carefree, darkened only by the constant absence of his father. At his coming-of-age ceremony, however, everything changes. For no reason that he can discern, he's cast into the prison known as the "Abyss", only to be saved by a "chain" known as Alice, the bloodstained black rabbit. Why was he cast into Abyss, how does Alice factor into it all, and what does the organization known as "Pandora" want with him...?

Online: here
          "anyone or anything it pierces"


----------



## Cochise (Aug 11, 2009)

There is no thread for Pandora Hearts, nor have I heard of it. Turn your OP into something suitable with links and such and this can be the discussion hub for the series.


----------



## Sferr (Aug 11, 2009)

Cochise said:


> There is no thread for Pandora Hearts, nor have I heard of it. Turn your OP into something suitable with links and such and this can be the discussion hub for the series.



Heh, thats strange, such a popular manga and doesn't have its own thread


----------



## Cochise (Aug 11, 2009)

Halfhearted keeps a very solid directory. It's not listed. The search function on NF is god awful, it's almost impossible to find anything. So as a general rule, check the directory, read through the first five pages of this section or so, and at least make an attempt at the search function. If all of those test come out clean, then odds are your safe in making a thread. I only looked at the directory, but I'm fairly sure there is no thread for Pandora Hearts floating way back in the shadows of this section.


----------



## Sferr (Aug 11, 2009)

Cochise said:


> Halfhearted keeps a very solid directory. It's not listed. The search function on NF is god awful, it's almost impossible to find anything. So as a general rule, check the directory, read through the first five pages of this section or so, and at least make an attempt at the search function. If all of those test come out clean, then odds are your safe in making a thread. I only looked at the directory, but I'm fairly sure there is no thread for Pandora Hearts floating way back in the shadows of this section.



Yea, I've searched for it beforehand , didn't find anything.


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 11, 2009)

Love the anime, will definitely check out the manga. Thanks!!


----------



## Sferr (Aug 22, 2009)

New chapter is out: Link to the site


----------



## Naruhina4evertrue (Oct 1, 2009)

I barely started watching and reading this anime two weeks ago, and this is already my most favorite anime ^.^ If you make this into the  hub can it have a co-owner I will gladly sign up for that ^^


----------



## Ben Beckman (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree, this is probably in my top 5 favorite manga. But for those of you who are just watching the anime I've got some bad news, at episode 23 they pretty much say "fuck the manga's plot" and go off and do there own thing till the last episode.

However you should be fine watching the anime till episode 22 and then starting the manga, you should probably start around chapter 29. If you want to start over from the beginning I'd recommend that to, the anime leaves out a few little things, nothing really huge, but it was stuff i noticed after i'd read the manga and then watched the anime.


----------



## Sefarian (Oct 4, 2009)

Seriously. Anybody reading this post who hasn't at least tried Pandora Hearts needs to go give it a read, it's amazingly well done. It's got very solid art, the stylizing is good, and the storyline and character development is first class. The fact that nobody talks about Pandora Hearts' manga on this site just blows my mind, the level of quality of the manga is give or take on par with Fullmetal Alchemist. In some aspects it's _better_. 

Anyway, 41 is out...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alice misunderstanding Sharon's book and biting Oz's cheek and subsequent panels around the subject were heartwarming and hillarious at the same time. The idea that Jack cut his body up into different pieces and used it as a curse to prevent Glen's reincarnation was gruesome as hell, my impression was like  and  at the same time. 

Also, page 8. The one with Oz with the scythe standing over the silhoutte of his victims when he used B.Rabbit's power. By god that was one of the coolest pages I've ever seen in a manga.




... and all in all I'd say it was an incredibly good chapter. I gotta ask of you guys who're up to date though... what...


*Spoiler*: __ 



do you guys think was up with Break in page 32? If I didn't know any better I'd think he was trying to get in the Baskerville woman's pants.


----------



## Kyrou (Oct 7, 2009)

Whoa are you guys serious no thread ore even a fanclub for this amazing serie *shakes head* 

I heard of the serie at the beginning of this year when one of my fave seiyuu Toriumi kousuke was going to fill in the voice of Raven and it got my intrest very fast ^^

I started to follow the manga and pretty soon got totally hooked to the storie and could not wait for the anime to start. 

As for chapter 41 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Break seriously scared me there he really was acting very in break like if you ask me


----------



## Mandy (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't believe there wasn't a thread for this manga series before, but I'm so happy theres one now!  Pandora Hearts is a fantastic series, seriously; I started off with the anime, but then I started reading the manga and I absolutely love it! pek


I still have to try and catch up with the manga, so hopefully I can do it this coming long weekend. <3333


----------



## Sferr (May 26, 2010)

49th chapter is out: *SS*


----------



## stardust (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah, this manga is absolutely gorgeous. I always find Alice in Wonderland things fascinating, so I was glad I started reading this after the anime finished (and the fans were right- the manga is so much better). What I like about the manga is that it's very linear. The mangaka seems to have a solid idea where she's going, and doesn't seem to be pulling it out of nowhere. It has a very carefully held construction, and that's admirable.


----------



## Sferr (Aug 26, 2010)

Chapter 52 is out and it's awesome! here?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Elliot and Leo is obviously a headhunter.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 27, 2010)

Quite like Pandora Hearts and love it 

Just as much as I love Kuroshitsuji 
:ho


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 28, 2010)

I dropped it, now I'm wondering whether I should read it again. D:


----------



## Sferr (Aug 28, 2010)

Gordon Ramsay said:


> I dropped it, now I'm wondering whether I should read it again. D:



Pick it up again, it gets much better and less confusing.


----------



## Sferr (Sep 5, 2010)

Mods, remove please a question mark from the thread's title.


----------



## Sferr (Sep 25, 2010)

Chapter 53 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Liam is dead? Wtf? Somehow unbelievable. Maybe Fang was mistaken, Liam's last thoughts didn't look like his last thoughts. But anyway, this manga gets better and better with each chapter, can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Sferr (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn, it's a pity that no one barely writes in this thread.  Such a great manga deserves to be discussed even a little bit here.


----------



## Survivor19 (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't mind me, i'm just waiting for all those beheadings to end and for slumber party, where they all will get hammered again. And more Oz/Alice moments.


----------



## Sferr (Sep 28, 2010)

Nah, since my favourite character is Elliot, I am enjoying this arc much more than Oz/Alice moments.


----------



## stardust (Sep 28, 2010)

I was surprised when Reim died like that. I was quite partial to him, but at least he went out with a bang. And I totally agree Sferr, Elliot is one of my favourites, too! I definitely don't think that he's the head hunter - he can't be! I mean, why would he kill his beloved sister like that? It has to be Leo.


----------



## Sferr (Sep 28, 2010)

I won't trust Fang for now that Liam is dead. There must be something special about March Hare and why Liam summoned him. March Hare was so hyped a few chapters back with it's "uselessness in a battle" so I won't believe for now in Liam's death. 
And Elliot is definitely not a head hunter. Vanessa clearly saw a culprit before her death. And yea, it's 90% it was Leo. The hair looked very Leo-like.


----------



## Survivor19 (Sep 28, 2010)

Pah, that Elliot. I'd prefer seeing Vincent romancing Ada and molesting his maid to him.

And my poor girl Alice got beat up AGAIN. She just can't catch a break, really.


----------



## Sferr (Sep 29, 2010)

We sure have different tastes. I'd enjoy seeing how Vincent's head is crushed against a wall.


----------



## Survivor19 (Sep 29, 2010)

> I'd enjoy seeing how Vincent's head is crushed against a wall


That'd be cruel... unless he and all his relatives, blood and adopted will be going together.
And by adopted i mean Elliot.


----------



## Sferr (Oct 1, 2010)

Why so much hate towards Nightrays?


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey, just redirecting yours. Personally, i don't regard Elliot as being a better character then Vincent, so why the preferable treatment?


----------



## Sferr (Oct 22, 2010)

Survivor19 said:


> Hey, just redirecting yours. Personally, i don't regard Elliot as being a better character then Vincent, so why the preferable treatment?



Well, that's just a matter of taste, since I absolutely hate Vincent and and Elliot is my favourite character. 

Anyway, chapter 54 is out.

Lol, Zang(or what his name is) really sucks if he gets cut by a blind man.


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 22, 2010)

> chapter 54 is out


Always good news
But hey, Mad Hatter's contractor is THE badass of the series.

Here is to hoping they finally activate Black Rabbit's powers again.


----------



## Sferr (Oct 23, 2010)

Survivor19 said:


> Always good news
> But hey, Mad Hatter's contractor is THE badass of the series.
> 
> Here is to hoping they finally activate Black Rabbit's powers again.



Still, Break is a blind man, who become one not so long ago. What is the point of always carrying a huge sword if you are so slow with it, Fang? Your chain MUST be awesome then!  But credits to Break too ofcourse, he is amazing. 

And damn, Alyce transformed so long ago, I've almost forgot she is a Rabbit.


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 23, 2010)

> Your chain MUST be awesome then!


Erm... chain? He has one?


> What is the point of always carrying a huge sword if you are so slow with it, Fang?


Well, huge swords "trade" speed for the power of strike. That's kinda their deal.

Poor innocent Vincent... he is being seduced by Ada, isn't he? His heart isn't ready...


----------



## Sferr (Oct 25, 2010)

Survivor19 said:


> Erm... chain? He has one?


I assume every Baskerville has a chain. Many Pandora's has a chain (even Liam have). So he must have a chain too unless it was stated that he hasn't and I missed that. 


Survivor19 said:


> Well, huge swords "trade" speed for the power of strike. That's kinda their deal.


But this deal gets pointless if you are obliterated with a smaller sword (and most people has smaller swords anyway). 


Survivor19 said:


> Poor innocent Vincent... he is being seduced by Ada, isn't he? His heart isn't ready...


Nah, I don't care about Vincent at all, thought it is interesting to see, what will win- his new obtained love or his brother complex.


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 25, 2010)

> But this deal gets pointless if you are obliterated


Well, duh


> I assume every Baskerville has a chain


..Well, i presume that's a valid assumption. They are "chosen of the abyss" after all.


----------



## Sferr (Nov 23, 2010)

Chapter 55 is out. 
Wow, Gilbert, just wow! 

And Liam's chain once more has been mentioned. I believe less and less that Liam has died.


----------



## Survivor19 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot!

Seems you were right: Fang does have a chain )


----------



## Sferr (Nov 29, 2010)

Survivor19 said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Seems you were right: Fang does have a chain )



It was only logical  I guess most people in PH have chains.


----------



## Sferr (Dec 22, 2010)

Chapter 56 is out

Heh, I've said that Liam isn't dead, didn't I? :ho
Lol at Fang's uselessness 
And the fact that that woman was Leo's mother was pretty obvious.
Knowing Elliot's character, he would be more pissed than shocked. She technically is involved in Vanessa's death, so I won't be surprised if Elliot even attacks her.


----------



## Survivor19 (Dec 23, 2010)

> And the fact that that woman was Leo's mother was pretty obvious.


Agreed and agreed

I am, for one thing, very happy about the return of styche. And kudos to Yura - i always respect people who accept the consequences of their actions.


----------



## Survivor19 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok, so the killings continue. Yay!
It will be great if animated. )
So, my wild and not so wild guessing.

a) Glen wanted to break his circle of rebirth, hence the Tragedy
b) Eliott is his reincarnation, of a sort
c) Alice possibly killed her previous contractors once she learned too much of her past, every time; and then forgot it herself - dispersing it again
d) Humpty is a nifty chain; it is its own army of mooks
(that was bad part of anime: in manga every chain is unique)
e) Where is previous Baskerville contractor of Humpty? Hmm?..


----------



## Sferr (Apr 2, 2011)

Just read the new chapter. So, here goes my favourite character... 
Even thought so much things happened to him, he remained one of the most sane characters in the manga. The manga will surely miss him a lot.

Survivor19, I thought it is Leo and not Elliot that is reincarnation of Glen, no?


----------



## Sferr (Jun 3, 2011)

So, read the new chapter... 

No matter what Vincest's goals are, I still hate him the most.


----------



## Survivor19 (Jun 4, 2011)

There is a new chapter?
Could i have a link?


----------



## NarFan (Jul 28, 2011)

Pandora Hearts Chapter 63
i love this manga but i hate waiting for each chapter


----------



## Sferr (Jul 28, 2011)

Survivor19 said:


> There is a new chapter?
> Could i have a link?



Some online reading site had it, try searching it with google, I don't remember now what site it was.


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 28, 2011)

I stopped at 43. I just couldn't keep entertained. Story isn't moving fast enough to keep my attention.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Goom (Aug 1, 2011)

Might start reading this since the MMA was pretty good.  Is this more shonen or sienen?  Any examples what this manga is similar to?


----------



## Destin (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't read it, but going from research alone, it's more shounen.  It contains themes such as: Alice in Wonderland, Amnesia, Contract, Dark Ambience, Dark Past, European Ambient, Friendship, Master-Servant Relationship, Secret Organization/s, and Time Skip.  Mangas that are possibly similar are Loveless, Kuroshitsuji, and D.Gray-man.


----------



## NarFan (Sep 24, 2011)

Chapter 65

a must read chapter for the fans, damn what a twist


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 25, 2011)

I wonder if I'm the only one confused. 

We finally found out how Lacie looks like.


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice trolling, Mochizuki.


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 12, 2011)

*holds the fingers crossed*
Anything but the Naruto/Sosuke dynamic between Oz and Leo from now on.
Anything but that.


----------



## daikun (Oct 24, 2011)

Pandora Hearts 66

New chapter 66 is out


----------



## phungnana (Apr 1, 2012)

Pandora Hearts 71


----------



## Sferr (May 26, 2012)

Chapter 73


*Spoiler*: __ 



Imo, Jack does what Vincent failed to do for me: being an amazing manipulative bastard with trollish nature. I actually like him now and the whole development that is going on now (except Elliot's death)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 23, 2012)

can someone explain what the deal is with oz/b rabbit? Was there ever a real Oz and the b rabbit simply took over his body, because they indicate an actual human was born. Or was the rabbit reincarnated into a human body? Or is everything fabricated, which I cant see possible given the existence of the uncle and sister?


----------

